# Bipartisan Sportsmen’s Act



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I didn't see anyone talking about this. This is another important issue Sportsmen need to be aware of and monitoring. I found it interesting that Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife was not on the list of groups supporting this bill, and that it is Senator Lee currently holding this bill up in the Senate from being voted on.

http://www.ammoland.com/2016/03/call-senator-lee-urge-stop-blocking-bipartisan-sportsmens-act/#axzz43Z4TqttW

In addition, does anyone have more information on this bill? I intend to read what I can on it tonight, but wanted to see if others were following this.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I didn't see anyone talking about this. This is another important issue Sportsmen need to be aware of and monitoring. I found it interesting that Sportsman for Fish and Wildlife was not on the list of groups supporting this bill, and that it is Senator Lee currently holding this bill up in the Senate from being voted on.
> 
> http://www.ammoland.com/2016/03/call-senator-lee-urge-stop-blocking-bipartisan-sportsmens-act/#axzz43Z4TqttW
> 
> In addition, does anyone have more information on this bill? I intend to read what I can on it tonight, but wanted to see if others were following this.


Lee needs to be gone, hope someone runs against him because right now he has a free path to reelection and hes just terrible on sportsmen. I can't say I'm surprised SFW isn't supporting it, since when do they support anything good for the average sportsmen?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

So having read more about what this bill does, I think as Sportsmen, we need to reach out to Lee and let him know that we want him to stop blocking this. The bill upholds the delisting of wolves in those places where they are determined to no longer be endangered, prevents the EPA from exacting a ban on lead ammunition, maintains the right to shoot on public ground, and creates additional funding to maintaining ranges, among other things. Below is a link.

https://www.congress.gov/114/crpt/srpt210/CRPT-114srpt210.pdf


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Idratherbehunting said:


> So having read more about what this bill does, I think as Sportsmen, we need to reach out to Lee and let him know that we want him to stop blocking this. The bill upholds the delisting of wolves in those places where they are determined to no longer be endangered, prevents the EPA from exacting a ban on lead ammunition, maintains the right to shoot on public ground, and creates additional funding to maintaining ranges, among other things. Below is a link.
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/114/crpt/srpt210/CRPT-114srpt210.pdf


This also is applicable to fisherman as well, as there are sections that will address them as well.


----------

